# How to Remove Oil Cup??



## Kroll (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys I'm into about the 10 day on the SB and I apply a coat of primer onto the headstock.But I would like to remove the oil cups to clean and put a shine on them but I can't remove the one closest to the chuck.I tried to grind alittle metal away so that the cup will rotate alittle but its just not enought.Is there any tricks to remove it,cause I'm at the point of just trying to clean and paint with it in place???Thanks for any suggestions----kroll


----------



## Jimw (Nov 25, 2013)

I had to bend mine. I pulled back from the top of the cup slowly, just enough to clear the casting.
they seem to be easy to bump in. 

Careful if you break it you own both pieces.


----------

